# Showing open halter with a rubbed mane?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My fiance's 30 year old tb (or something of that nature) is a social butterfly and spends alot of his time sticking his head in the stall next to him. since there is no turnout this is his only social interaction and i dont want to take that away from him. He has a chunk missing out of his mane and its noticable. showing western halter i cant do a running braind to hide it, and pulling that thin mane wont really work well i think (though i could cut it). i could also roach it but someone sugested that it would not make his neck look good with a roached mane. what should i do? roach it, cut it or leave it?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

For an OPEN show, the atmosphere should be a little more relaxing. What I would do if I were you is cut it a little bit to make it look more neat and "fuller". You could band it if you want to, but not necessary. 

Just make sure you go the extra mile with everything else (grooming your horse well, have a nice halter, and have _yourself_ turned out nicely too). Part of your score in showmanship does come from appearance, so just do the best you can to look neat and tidy. Not much you can do about a missing mane but show the judge you took the extra effort else where.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I get that it won't necessarily compliment his neck type, but honestly I'd roach it :> Get it a chance to all grow back evenly.

I know this is off topic, but I wanted to say how much I love this horse <3 He reminds me of my gelding, who I hope lives to see 30!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This horse is amazing! I was originaly going to obly show my arabian in open halter but after playing with the old man i figured id bring him too. Ill trim the mane possibly today. Trim it like i pulled it. I could band it as i enjoy things like that. I wont be clipping his face as thats my finces rule, no whisker clipping. Thats fine i can still make that old man shine! Thank you for the help! I may roach it after the shows end in december.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

now even though its a open western show should i braid his mane? i know tbs are shown with braided manes and tails (though they are normaly shown english). just a question i had after reading another forum post. here are some better pics of him to show off his general aparence and a vid for Zexious.

https://youtu.be/2eefVNS1Kes


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What braid were you thinking of doing? I think a running braid could be appropriate, but certainly not plaits.

He's adorbs, though!! <3<3


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes i was thinking plaits because it was breed standerd though i agree it would be out of place. ill just cut his mane and if i have time ill band it. i more than likly wont though since i will be focusing more on my mare who is my point horse.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would just try a braid, and maybe it could kind of hide that rubbed out spot. 
if you are going to show him get him a neck slinky or whatever it is they call them now..lol
good luck with showing.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thought about the slinky but 1, my fiance would not gor for me being "mean" to his horse like that lol. 2 its over 105 on an average day and putting lycra or spandex on his would be really warm. i cant braid as per rules. im showing him in ranch confo so its natural tail and no braids/banding/ i got thinning shears so i will trimm his mane a but to even it up. maybe make it look less messy. i could also roach it and hope it folds over in 2 months lol. i have untill october 3rd since thats the show. now i just need to find a halter that goes with green.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice looking elderly gent!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

thank you! said elderly gent gave someone their first horseback ride today. he was a good boy. wish i could ride him in the show ring but we all know better. he is a gental old man with a beginner on his back and in the round penn... but get him out with other horses and over a lope you get a lott of this.
https://youtu.be/2eefVNS1Kes


----------

